# Anal Glands



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I know, I know...more poo talk! But if you can't talk about poo with your Maltese Mommy friends, who can you talk to about poo?

It was bath and express your dog's anal glands as well day at our house today. Jasper's was nothing out of the ordinary to me (being the anal 'juice' expert that I am), looked like Winston's and Alvin's, a brown color. Then it's Dusty's turn...his is a greenish colored liquid with thicker textured stuff (can't think of a better word to describe it) in it. 

The vet's Saturday hours are already over so I can't call and ask them - so I am asking y'all for opinions? Sound okay? Does anal 'juice' come in different colors?

(hope no one was eating while reading this!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t::shocked::yucky: Have no opinion on the color but yes, I was eating, but not any more. :eek2_gelb2:
I don't express his glands. I keep feeling like he's been fine and they're doing their job movin' things along so I don't mess with them. I just feel like that's their purpose and if you start messing with them, they won't work as they should. JMHO. i asked my groomer if she does it for others and she doesn't. She says if they want it done, she lets them go to the vet.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Your right, if you can't talk about it here, where can you talk about it. I'm not sure what color it is to be honest, all I dooooooooo know, is that when Leo was a pup, he expressed his anal glands, right there while the vet was examining him. OMG. They told me not to worry, as it's a good thing that he is able to do that. Okay. 

All I do know, and I hate to say this, but PU. Stinky poo. I do vaguely remember the colors not being very pretty. This probably doesn't help, but it's all I ever experienced.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t::shocked::yucky: Have no opinion on the color but yes, I was eating, but not any more. :eek2_gelb2:
> I don't express his glands. I keep feeling like he's been fine and they're doing their job movin' things along so I don't mess with them. I just feel like that's their purpose and if you start messing with them, they won't work as they should. JMHO. i asked my groomer if she does it for others and she doesn't. She says if they want it done, she lets them go to the vet.


Sorry Sue!:blush: Consider it my diet plan...

I thought you were supposed to express them, 'cuz believe me I don't do it because I want to! What you are saying makes perfect sense though, so maybe I should leave them alone from now on. 

Still concerned about the color though.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I have Zooey's expressed by the vet or groomer about 3-4 times per year. Her glands get really full, so I don't want to take any risks with them rupturing. I know other dogs that never need them expressed, but Zooey sure does.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My Vet showed me how to do them and I don't have a problem doing it. I usually leave them alone unless I see them scoot across the floor. Between the different fluffs the consistency and or color can be a bit different. I don't think you need to worry but call your Vet on Mon and ask if it will ease your mind. I have never done Gigi's or Chachi's but Chloe and Katie do need it done occasionaly.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to have to do this for my other pup or else he would start scooting but for Obi, he never has scooted so far. I do check that area when I wash/bathe him to make sure it doesn't look or feel abnormal. I have not had to express his. I think that checking the area routinely is very important, but it may not be necessary to express every dog's anal glad routinely if they are not having any issues. Having a nice firm stool helps naturally express the anal glands each time there is a bowel movement. The liquid is smelly and can vary from dog to dog in color/consistency.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I know, I know...more poo talk! But if you can't talk about poo with your Maltese Mommy friends, who can you talk to about poo?
> 
> It was bath and express your dog's anal glands as well day at our house today. Jasper's was nothing out of the ordinary to me (being the anal 'juice' expert that I am), looked like Winston's and Alvin's, a brown color. Then it's Dusty's turn...*his is a greenish colored liquid* with thicker textured stuff (can't think of a better word to describe it) in it.
> 
> ...


*Well Laura, it IS St. Patricks Day and all...* :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> *Well Laura, it IS St. Patricks Day and all...* :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That's it, Dusty just didn't want to get his tushy pinched (well he did anyway...)

A vet taught us how to express with Winston and since then (250 million years ago) I have always just assumed that was part of the bath process and did it for everyone. I'll quit doing it for now, and just watch out for scooting and inflamation or redness on these two.

Thanks everyone for letting me ask about colored butt juice...seriously, where else can you do that and get helpful response and good laughs? Love y'all!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As much as I DISLIKE that stuff.....I really should learn how to do it. Abbey needs it done now....everytime I need to have it done, my vet charges me $70!!!!!!!! 

Years ago, different dog, different vet....they'd only charge me $12 and a vet tech did it for me. Times have changed :blink:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The A Team said:


> As much as I DISLIKE that stuff.....I really should learn how to do it. Abbey needs it done now....everytime I need to have it done, my vet charges me $70!!!!!!!!
> 
> Years ago, different dog, different vet....they'd only charge me $12 and a vet tech did it for me. Times have changed :blink:


Oh, that is highway robbery, Pat  My vet charged $25 and I thought that was too much, so I go to the groomer for $10 or $15 now.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I think Ollie empties his own anal glands sometimes when he poops. He will finish...I think....and then this more liquidy blob comes out. His groomer will express them as part of his grooming. My vet told me there were two different kinds of expressing ... internal and external. Anyone heard of that?


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I had never heard about anal gland expression before I got my maltese. Is this just a maltese thing?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> As much as I DISLIKE that stuff.....I really should learn how to do it. Abbey needs it done now....everytime I need to have it done, my vet charges me $70!!!!!!!!
> 
> Years ago, different dog, different vet....they'd only charge me $12 and a vet tech did it for me. Times have changed :blink:


:w00t: $70!? That's outrageous! Is that an office visit plus the fee to express them?? 

My old vet expressed Bailey's glands a couple of times. My new vet is very opposed to doing it unless absolutely necessary...he says it messes up the body's ability to express the glands by itself. So Bailey hasn't had it done in a while...he probably does it on his own but I have never noticed :blink:


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Orchid said:


> I had never heard about anal gland expression before I got my maltese. Is this just a maltese thing?


 No, I can tell you it is not just a Maltese thing. I have never done it myself only because I just can't seem to figure out how (just dense I guess). Our groomer automatically does it everytime they go to the groomer. It is no extra charge-just part of the bath.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

External: You keep both of your fingers outside when squeezing.
Internal: You actually need to stick one of your finger inside. Vet and groomer usually do it this way.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky's is usually yellow.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

mostlytina said:


> External: You keep both of your fingers outside when squeezing.
> Internal: You actually need to stick one of your finger inside. Vet and groomer usually do it this way.


Aaaand that's why I let the groomer do it!!! My dog already thinks I'm a dirty butt molester because I have the audacity to de-dingleberry her and get poo off her butt- if I stick a finger up there that may be the tipping point in our relationship...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Aaaand that's why I let the groomer do it!!! My dog already thinks I'm a dirty butt molester because I have the audacity to de-dingleberry her and get poo off her butt- if I stick a finger up there that may be the tipping point in our relationship...


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Aaaand that's why I let the groomer do it!!! My dog already thinks I'm a dirty butt molester because I have the audacity to de-dingleberry her and get poo off her butt- if I stick a finger up there that may be the tipping point in our relationship...


OMG - that made me laugh out loud! Poor Daisy, I feel sorry for her having to live with a dirty butt molester like you!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

